
2600: Spring Issue and Important Update - dredmorbius
https://2600.com/content/spring-issue-2600-released-important-news
======
jasongill
Wow, this is heartbreaking to read. It's been 2 decades since I last bought a
copy of 2600 but I always enjoyed reading it and would digest each of the
articles as best I could, often struggling to figure out wtf they were talking
about. But I knew it was something special and almost forbidden, which made
for a really unique experience.

I'll probably buy a digital copy just to chip in, would be sad to see 2600
disappear after so long.

------
yial
2600 is by far the only physical magazine I will purchase when I see it on a
shelf.

I even requested that a local bookstore begin carrying it and they thankfully
did.

I currently subscribe to the digital issue, but I’ll be subscribing to the
physical issue now.

I know they say there are worthy causes - but I would happily outright donate
money to keep 2600.

I think it may be beneficial if they published what their expected loses were,
and perhaps had a donation counter. These are both effective ways to motivate
people to give.

------
rmrfstar
It would be a crying shame to see 2600 go the way of LinuxJournal.

------
9wzYQbTYsAIc
I’ll never forget the sound of a CPU popping smoke at a local 2600 meeting,
back in the day. That was one unhappy camper.

------
qqqqquinnnnn
I am confused by this - how do I know what I'm buying if there's not a single
article available? Or is it one of those things where if you have to ask what
it is, it's not for you?

~~~
tomg
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2600:_The_Hacker_Quarterly](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2600:_The_Hacker_Quarterly)

------
lakkal
I was a subscriber for a few years in the 2000s but let it lapse. Just got a
lifetime subscription. I hope they survive.

